# PowerColor HD 7950 PCS+ 3 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2012)

PowerColor's HD 7950 PCS+ is a fully customized version of the HD 7950 with changed PCB and large dual fan cooler. It also comes with an 80 MHz overclock out of the box - at a price premium of $15. Its strongest feat is certainly the greatly reduced noise output when compared to the AMD reference design, making this an excellent low noise high performance solution.

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (Jan 31, 2012)

what's the difference between DX11 and DX11.1?


----------



## Maban (Jan 31, 2012)

mtosev said:


> what's the difference between DX11 and DX11.1?



Not a whole lot relevant to most people. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/hh404562(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Melvis (Jan 31, 2012)

Fan noise at full load = impressive!!


----------



## w3b (Jan 31, 2012)

*Dodged a financial bullet*



Melvis said:


> Fan noise at full load = impressive!!



Good thing I'm holding out until the 8000 series (HD5850 is doing fine for me atm.), otherwise I'd need to replace my case to suit (assuming other brands are able to match it)  

Great review W1zzard


----------



## heky (Jan 31, 2012)

@w1zzard

Thanks for the review, awesome as always. I have i question though. Do the VRMs on the Powercolor have a heatsink on them?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

heky said:


> @w1zzard
> 
> Thanks for the review, awesome as always. I have i question though. Do the VRMs on the Powercolor have a heatsink on them?



check the card pics. if it's not there it's not on the card.


----------



## Daimus (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome review, W1zzard.
Power consumption of this card is exellent. It is a pity that the shaders are not unlockable.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 31, 2012)

Power consumption and noise levels on this card are AMAZING! I could even throw it in my current system (if i could afford it) with my 450w psu and be fine lol.

I hope the 7850 and 7890, if they're called that, have similar performance when it comes to power consumption / performance per watt.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 31, 2012)

It's normal that they price it so high right now, not only it's new but it's also quite close to the performance of the HD7970 which is at least £100 more expensive.

I'm still not dissapointed by my XFX R7970 BEDD that gives P8380 in stock and P9200 with OC in  3dmark11 but the performance of the stock HD7950 (P7300 if u look at other websites that actually mention it) is REALLY GREAT for its price compared to the 7970.

This PCS from powercolor has a really nice low sound level by the way, which is great! And it's nice to finally see that buying an factory-overclocked card actually makes a real difference in the performance, since this HD7000 series really benefits from higher clocks.

Note to TPU! reviewer: Why don't you post the "performance" and the "extreme" benchmark results of 3Dmark11 and you only post FPS. It's easier for viewers (in my opinion) to compare cards using a score that the can be easily obtained by running a simple test on their own rig.


----------



## redeye (Jan 31, 2012)

my guess is that, the performance and extreme benchmarks of 3dmark11 are not listed becuase that would require a 500$ or is a 1000 dollar license to be able to reprint those results in a professional context... ie web site.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

redeye said:


> my guess is that, the performance and extreme benchmarks of 3dmark11 are not listed becuase that would require a 500$ or is a 1000 dollar license to be able to reprint those results in a professional context... ie web site.



it's $995, and yes it's legit







why only fps results? because we run only the graphics tests to save time. do some math how long it takes to run all our tests on a single card


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I run a few less tests than you do, and it still takes me 10-12 hours to run benchmarks for board reviews. Good benchmarking practice means tests I run are done in triplicate or more.


Anyway....



I want to love this card. The pricing is still too hard for me to swallow, but the results are pretty damn good!

I know you relate MSRP, but MSRP is nothing near the actual retail pricing locally. Cards are $500 and up.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Search/Products?Search=7950

You got my shipping address, W1zz. Only way I can afford one of these cards...and my monitors need 3 or 4 of them.

I really was hoping this gen would be cheaper.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I know you relate MSRP, but MSRP is nothing near the actual retail pricing locally. Cards are $500 and up.



I couldn't know this at the time of writing .. amd told me $449, so that's what i used


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, I know, 100% has nothing to do with anyone but the retailers. The gouging is insane right now.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 31, 2012)

redeye said:


> my guess is that, the performance and extreme benchmarks of 3dmark11 are not listed becuase that would require a 500$ or is a 1000 dollar license to be able to reprint those results in a professional context... ie web site.



I obviously ommited that "detail"


----------



## ISI300 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great GPU. fantastic design (thermals, powerrrrrrrrrr consumption, noise, ...).
even though the launch price smacks a bit, it's good value compared to things like 6970, 580, 590, and also 7970. 
what I'm trying to say is it's definitely not a bad buy. don't why you guys are complaining.
Just wondering if it's unlock-able to 7970. remember 6950?
the memory bus width hasn't been changed, the memory over clocks the same if not better, and they are physically same gpus. are they laser-cut these days?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> I obviously ommited that "detail"



have you seen my reply further above? the one with the screenshot


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome card and REVIEW!! Waiting to see the PCS++ and PCS+++ If I get rid of my 4850's then it will  be for one of those they always have great cooling and OC.


----------



## perryra1968 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll stick with my $299.00 black friday Diamond 5970!


----------



## DeoDomuique (Jan 31, 2012)

I could really give 300-320€ right now, but the rumors in my country say 410€ for the cheaper 7950. Not a chance to give 'em, dam. Maybe better 'cause I'll see what Nvidia will have to offer.


----------



## Thefumigator (Jan 31, 2012)

All I could afford is a 7450 if released. And oc it to death


----------



## virtue (Feb 1, 2012)

OC potential is pretty sick, feels like every card OC's like those 460s now
From stock 800mhz to 1075mhz, pretty nice! not sure why they held down, but im guessing it's to give manufacturers like msi/sapphire/gigabyte etc enough room to create OC models and overprice them to death


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice lookin' card! Black PCB and a real HSF


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is over current protection something that could be removed with a bios flash?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Is over current protection something that could be removed with a bios flash?



yes, in theory. HD 7970 and 7950 reference also hardware limited to 1.381 V. i forgot to check the powercolor card and it had to go back already


----------



## v12dock (Feb 2, 2012)

W1zzard could you compare the x64 and x86 wow client fps differences


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 2, 2012)

v12dock said:


> W1zzard could you compare the x64 and x86 wow client fps differences



i doubt there is a significant difference in speed. we are not benching in a high-memory situation like raid or wintergrasp.

what would you say is the current percentage of wow players using the 64-bit client? is it officially stable by blizzard yet or in beta phase ?


----------



## v12dock (Feb 2, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i doubt there is a significant difference in speed. we are not benching in a high-memory situation like raid or wintergrasp.
> 
> what would you say is the current percentage of wow players using the 64-bit client? is it officially stable by blizzard yet or in beta phase ?



It is officially supported with patch 4.3.2

http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/3312962371

I don't think to many players even know about the 64bit client although I am using it and I am telling people who have 64bit windows about it


----------



## rob_spencer (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, im looking to buy this card, but i have a coolermaster Elite 310 case.  Will this card fit in it?

Cheers!


----------

